
The new (and legal) way to fund crypto startups - euphemized
https://decryptmedia.com/2018/12/13/how-to-sell-tokens-for-your-crypto-startup-in-2019/
======
slappyjoe2000
It'll be interesting to see if this replaces ICOs and restarts the web3
ecosystem.

